# Too cute



## DanaLachney (Feb 26, 2012)

View attachment 17426


----------



## ascott (Feb 26, 2012)

Naked....homeless and laying in the dirt...


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 26, 2012)

ascott said:


> Naked....homeless and laying in the dirt...


----------



## wellington (Feb 26, 2012)

Both and very unhappy


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought u guys would appreciate the this pic 



DanaLachney said:


> I thought u guys would appreciate the this pic



Ugh typo...lol


----------



## lisalove (Feb 26, 2012)

ascott said:


> Naked....homeless and laying in the dirt...



HILARIOUS!!!!! You made me laugh so hard!!!
With that description, I feel like I should give the poor thing a dollar!!!


----------



## ascott (Feb 26, 2012)

> HILARIOUS!!!!! You made me laugh so hard!!!
> With that description, I feel like I should give the poor thing a dollar!!!




 Anyone ever see Over the Hedge....when the little tortoise would come out of his shell all you would see is his skinny little body...that is what came to mind....LOL


----------



## lisalove (Feb 26, 2012)

ascott said:


> > HILARIOUS!!!!! You made me laugh so hard!!!
> > With that description, I feel like I should give the poor thing a dollar!!!
> 
> 
> ...



HA!!! If I remember correctly, I think it had a little butt crack too!!!


----------



## ascott (Feb 26, 2012)

> HA!!! If I remember correctly, I think it had a little butt crack too!!!



That would be the one..crack and all ....LOL


----------

